# Cpu



## om3n- (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with this CPU? Planning on upgrading. Was crashing massively last few days. Managed to stabilize by removing the ATI 12.11 beta update, but decided it's time to upgrade from the i3 now.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4904561&CatId=7339


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 9, 2012)

had the 8150 and wasn't impressed. the 8350 is better and the price is right


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 9, 2012)

What MB are you using with the i3 and what will you go to with the 8350?


----------



## om3n- (Nov 9, 2012)

Using a boring MSI with nothing special about it. No Multiple graphics etc. New board was planning for somehting like this: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3858039&CatId=7248


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 9, 2012)

Get an Ivy I5 insted.


----------



## Daimus (Nov 9, 2012)

om3n- said:


> Anyone have any experience with this CPU? Planning on upgrading. Was crashing massively last few days. Managed to stabilize by removing the ATI 12.11 beta update, but decided it's time to upgrade from the i3 now.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicatio...561&CatId=7339



Sorry, can't open this link. What CPU is there?


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 9, 2012)

Daimus said:


> Sorry, can't open this link. What CPU is there?



Its an AMD fx8350


----------



## Daimus (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, I am very pleased with my 8120@4,4GHz. It gives me 5k to 7k ppd depending of on the type of WU (90% of i7-2600k at the same freq.). 8350 exceeds Zambezi and is far energy-efficient. Good choise for its price.

EDIT:
I'd like to add that FX is very usefull even at 100% load. Friend of mine uses FX for a year as a server for a small network+VM's.


----------

